# Rejection of PR because of Medical Inadmissibility



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

Applicants may be denied a Canada Immigration permanent residency because of an existing medical situation that might cause excessive demand on existing social or health services provided by the government.

I was wondering if any of you have had the same problem when applying for the PR and if so whether you were able to show additional documents to become admissible?

Thanks


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

You are obligated to share everything with your panel physician during the medical exam. That would be the time to provide all documentation you have. After that, additional documents are usually not helpful. There is little you can do to argue a medical inadmissibility decision.

There are some exemptions to medical inadmissibility, such as sponsored partners under the family class.


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. In my friend's situation, she was informed about this problem after she did her medical exam and they gave her about 2 months to add any additional documents to her application. It seems to be all about the money since her medications are expensive. Will there be a way to bypass this? by getting a private insurance for example?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Great CIC is giving her the opportunity.

The procedure/rules are different for PR applicants than TRV applicants.

Is she filing for PR or?


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

it is for PR. also she is living in canada on a student visa.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

That is unfortunately a more difficult situation.

It would depend on the medical condition. The officer is giving her a chance to respond to the medical inadmissibility opinion she has already received on her file. The officer is simply following the principle of procedural fairness. 

Upon receipt of the additional documents, the officer will either confirm the initial opinion or request a second opinion from a new panel physician.

While for temporary status an insurance policy or other procured treatment may be beneficial, for PR this is not possible (no one sells lifetime insurance policies). As a result, she must provide proof that the original physician gave her an incorrect diagnosis, or provide other documentation that supports her claim that her condition will not cost the Canadian taxpayer more than $6,285 per year (only if cost is the issue, and not inadmissibility due to danger to health and safety of others).

If she has a romantic partner here, it may be time for them to decide how they wish to proceed as a couple as that could provide an open door, although such an application at this point would be heavily scrutinized.


----------

